# Chicken in Fridge not good



## cao thai an (Dec 21, 2020)

*TOP 3 DÒNG MÁY LỌC NƯỚC KAROFI TỐT NHẤT 2021*​
Sử dụng máy lọc nước đã trở thành một thành phần không thể thiếu đối với mỗi gia đình hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người vẫn phân vân và tiếc rẻ khi không muốn bỏ một số tiền lớn để đầu tư cũng như cân nhắc giá các loại máy lọc nước. Do vậy,  bạn dành ít phút để đọc bài viết sau đây và tìm hiểu nguyên nhân cũng như trước khi quyết định nên lựa chọn dòng máy lọc nước để sử dụng hay không nhé.

*Những lợi ích khi sử dụng máy lọc nước *

Có rất nhiều người phân vân khi không biết có nên uống nước trực tiếp từ máy lọc nước hay không. Đây là vấn đề quan trọng, bởi nếu bạn lựa chọn các dòng thương hiệu uy tín thì vấn đề này không cần phải đáng lo ngại. 








Bởi vì các nguồn nước sau lọc đối với các thương hiệu uy tín đều được kiểm duyệt và bộ y tế chứng nhận nước uống đạt chuẩn chất nước tại vòi. 

Còn đối với những dòng máy trôi nổi trên thị trường, người tiêu dùng ham rẻ chọn mua và sử dụng thì mức độ chất lượng nguồn nước có đảm bảo hay không? Điều này chưa được kiểm chứng. 

Do vậy, trước khi quan tâm đến có nên uống nước trực tiếp tại vòi hay không thì bạn hãy quan tâm đến thương hiệu cũng như đứa ra được quyết định có nên đầu tư hay không. Một máy lọc nước phù hợp và đã được kiểm duyệt để chắc chắn về chất lượng sẽ mang đến nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời. Và đặc biệt khi bạn mua đúng thương hiệu uy tín và sử dụng lâu dài sẽ nhận thấy những ưu điểm sau đây:

*Uống nước trực tiếp không cần đun sôi*

Máy lọc nước tiện lợi hơn để bạn có thể uống trực tiếp mà không cần phải đun sôi.  Đối với những thương hiệu như Karofi, nguồn nước sau lọc đều được kiểm duyệt gắt gao và trải qua nhiều quy trình mới được chứng nhận và cấp phép của Bộ Y tế. Do vậy mà bạn có thể uống nguồn nước trực tiếp tại vòi mà không cần phải đun sôi. Với hệ thống lọc hoạt động mạnh mẽ có thể lọc sạch mọi tạp chất  chiếm 99,9%.







Máy lọc nước giúp tiết kiệm điện hàng tháng cho gia đình. Với hệ thống lọc hoạt động mạnh mẽ, cung cấp nguồn nước sạch tinh khiết đến 99,9%. Do vậy người dùng có thể uống trực tiếp tại vòi mà không cần phải đun sôi. Đây chính là giải pháp giúp tiết kiệm một khoản chi phí hàng tháng cho gia đình.

*>> Xem thêm: **[Giải đáp] Máy lọc nước hãng nào tốt?*

*Thêm khoáng chất có lợi cho sức khỏe*

Hệ thống lọc bổ sung nhiều khoáng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể. Ngoài bộ lọc tinh khiết còn có bộ lọc chức năng giúp cung cấp 43 khoáng chất cần thiết, cũng như tăng độ ngọt cho nước, khử mùi hôi, diệt khuẩn đến 99,9%, trung hòa axit, tăng độ pH cho cơ thể. Và để an tâm hơn thì bạn có thể sử dụng *đèn UV* để giúp người già và trẻ con có thể uống nước trực tiếp tại vòi.

*Tích hợp 2 vòi nóng lạnh, công nghệ thông minh*

Ngoài hệ thống lọc hoạt động, máy lọc còn được tích hợp một số tính năng giúp mang đến sự tiện nghi cho gia đình như: máy lọc nước uống trực tiếp 2 vòi nóng lạnh, máy lọc nước tích hợp thêm công nghệ cảnh báo rò rỉ nước, tính năng hiển thị chất lượng TDS đầu vào, tính năng cảnh báo thay lõi lọc.

Đây là một số tính năng quan trọng giúp người dùng có thể dễ dàng nhận biết và quan sát. Từ đó đưa ra biện pháp can thiệp kịp thời giúp đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng cũng như quá trình vận hành của máy được hoạt động ổn định.

*Phân loại máy lọc nước Karofi *

Để lựa chọn được *máy lọc nước Karofi* phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như mong muốn, bạn cần hiểu rõ các dòng máy lọc nước. Hiện nay trên thị trường đang cung cấp 4 dòng máy tiền tiến nhất.

*Các dòng máy lọc nước Karofi không tủ*

Các dòng máy lọc không tủ gồm có Model để bạn có thể tham khảo như: *máy lọc nước Karofi ero80 không tủ, máy lọc nước Karofi KT kt70, máy lọc nước slim s-s038*. Mức giá của các sản phẩm dao động từ: 4.390.000 - 6.590.000 vnđ.

Khi sử dụng các dòng máy lọc nước này bạn sẽ vừa giúp tiết kiệm điện năng, cũng như tiết kiệm lượng nước thải. Đặc biệt có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, khách hàng có thể cất gọn dưới tủ bếp hay để dưới chậu rửa bát vô cùng tiện lợi.







*Máy lọc nước Karofi có tủ*

Dòng máy lọc có tủ của các thương hiệu đang ngày càng cung cấp ra thị trường nhiều kiểu dáng và mẫu mã khác nhau. Vì thế nếu bạn có diện tích sử dụng thì nên dùng các dòng máy có tủ để bảo vệ tốt nhất cho hệ thống hoạt động ổn định.

Các dòng máy lọc nước có tủ được nhiều người lựa chọn như *máy lọc nước Karofi ero80 có tủ, máy lọc nước nước Karofi Optimus o- i439, máy lọc nước Karofi ns139*... Giá bán của dòng máy này dao động từ: 4.990.000 - 8.000.000 vnđ.
Đây là các dòng máy có tủ sở hữu nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau. 







Với *máy lọc nước ERO80* thì có kiểu dáng mạnh mẽ, khỏe khoắn, phía trước có một lớp kính cường lực giúp bạn có thể quan sát được hệ thống lọc. Còn đối với dòng máy lọc nước thông minh hiện đại còn lại thì bạn có thể để gọn gàng bởi chiều rộng của các dòng máy này chỉ lên đến 29 cm.

*Máy lọc nước Karofi Optimus*

Máy lọc thông minh được tích hợp rất nhiều các tính năng hiện đại và tiên tiến để người dùng có thể thuận lợi và mang đến tiện ích nhất cho người dùng. Các dòng máy tiên tiến hiện nay được người nhiều người thích yêu thích đó là máy lọc nước Karofi Optimus i1, máy lọc nước Optimus O-D 138 tích hợp 3 chế độ nóng-lạnh-nguội. Giá bán của các dòng máy này dao động từ: 7.000.000 - 10.000.000 vnđ.

>> Tham khảo thêm các dòng *máy lọc nước Karofi Optimus* bán chạy nhất 2020

*Máy lọc nước Karofi O-i 439* là dòng máy lọc nước đầu tiên tích hợp công nghệ Aiotec kết nối wi-fi giúp người dùng có thể điều khiển trên hệ thống điện thoại, *máy lọc nước Optimus p1310* là dòng máy lọc nước full 10 lõi lọc mang đến sự tiện ích, hiện đại cũng như tính tiện lợi cho người dùng.

Với những thông tin được chúng tôi chia sẻ chi tiết trong bài viết trên đây bạn đã có thể hiểu rõ hơn ưu điểm của máy lọc nước. 

Nếu bạn vẫn đang phân vân về giá các loại máy lọc nước bạn có thể tham khảo các chương trình khuyến mại của các nhà phân phối để sớm sở hữu sản phẩm vớ mức chi phí phù hợp với mong muốn của mình.

Mọi thông tin thắc mắc cần tư vấn trực tiếp bạn hãy liên hệ ngay cho *Karofi Việt Nam* qua website: *https://karofivietnam.com.vn*


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 21, 2020)

If the temp was around 37 degrees it's still safe to eat BUT it's probably been in the brine way too long which changes the texture of the meat so that is resembles canned ham.
I messed up on one a few months ago and it was awful.
I suppose if your salt level was below what most people use or if you did not use salt then the texture will still be good.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 21, 2020)

I wouldn't say it's "bad".  I would say that if you followed any normal internet brine mixture that it has the consistency of a chicken mcnugget.  
In the brine too long starts to break apart the proteins.  Too long and you don't need teeth to chew it...

Also, I'm not sure what food safety says, but a chicken in the fridge for 2 days is just fine.  I regularly go 3-4 days sometimes because something or other gets in the way.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2020)

I've done whole chickens in Pop's brine in a 36 degree fridge for 10 days . 
Full cured and smoked . Comes out great .


----------



## forktender (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd cook it without second guessing it for a second, worse case scenario it may be a little saltier than normal, but I doubt it. Rinse it really well and soak it for an hour or two, and you'll be good to go.
Dan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 21, 2020)

My best guess is the chicken is fine. Just out of curiosity on the matter, would you care to share the brine ingredients? Specifically the salt to water ratio.


----------



## dr k (Dec 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've done whole chickens in Pop's brine in a 36 degree fridge for 10 days .
> Full cured and smoked . Comes out great .


I've done a 12lb turkey this way.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 21, 2020)

I h


chopsaw said:


> I've done whole chickens in Pop's brine in a 36 degree fridge for 10 days .
> Full cured and smoked . Comes out great .


I have done about 5 days in Pop's low salt brine and was really good.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have done about 5 days in Pop's low salt brine and was really good.


Yup . I find that whole birds can stand the long soak . Chicken parts tend to get salty and changes the texture at longer times .


----------



## sandyut (Dec 21, 2020)

forktender said:


> I'd cook it without second guessing it for a second, worse case scenario it may be a little saltier than normal, but I doubt it. Rinse it really well and soak it for an hour or two, and you'll be good to go.
> Dan


Same, give it a rip and see.  I doubt it will suck.


----------

